# Banned species/morphs Surrey Reptile Amphibian Society show 16 October 2021



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

SRAS have reinstated their show following last years cancellation. Table booking forms are available, but probably all sold now, also the animals banned for sale which seems quite hefty: 
Livestock not permitted to be sold at this meeting:


Any animal that is not a reptile, amphibian or invertebrate
DWA vertebrates and invertebrates.
Wild caught animals. ‘Long Term Captive’ animals must be cleared with inspectors before the meeting opens.
Hatchling snakes that have had under four feeds and lizards under four weeks old
Any animal that is feeding on live vertebrate pray
Animals SRAS considers difficult to house sufficiently:
Malayopython reticulatus
Python bivittatus
Varanus niloticus
Iguana iguana
Varanus exanthematicus
Centrochelys sulcata
Eunectus murinus
Varanus salvator
Exceptions to the above species listed may be allowed with prior permission from SRAS, table holders must contact SRAS beforehand via facebook or email.
Any species exhibiting scaleless genes.
Python regius exhibiting the following genes: Spider, Woma, Hidden Gene Woma, Champagne, Super Lesser, Super Black Pastel, Super Cinnamon, Super Sable, Powerball (Super Spotnose), Pearl, Desert, Caramel Albino, Lesser Pied
Morelia spilota exhibiting the following genes: Jaguar, Super Zebra
Malayopython reticulatus exhibiting the following genes: Super Goldenchild, Leucistic
Pantherophis guttata exhibiting the following genes: Sunkissed exhibiting/carrying stargazer syndrome
Boa sp. exhibiting the following genes: Super Motley
Eublepharis macularius exhibiting the following genes: Enigma, Lemonfrost


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Not particularly into Corns be interested in what the issue with sunkissed?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

harry python said:


> Not particularly into Corns be interested in what the issue with sunkissed?


Many of them have an inheritable neuro issue known as stargazing


(tables still available)


----------



## Takydromus (Mar 11, 2018)

How fantastic that they're putting the animals welfare first. 👏 Thanks SRAS.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Takydromus said:


> How fantastic that they're putting the animals welfare first. 👏 Thanks SRAS.


Agreed, I'm hoping that the IHS start to expand their lists too, soon.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

So just "normals" and base morphs then  

Strange that "Super Lesser" and "Lesser Pied" have been included... anything with spider I can understand. Only defect that _can _happen with Super Lessers are slightly larger eyes, but is that really something that effects the snakes quality of life?... its not like the cork screwing effects of spider


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Malc said:


> So just "normals" and base morphs then
> 
> Strange that "Super Lesser" and "Lesser Pied" have been included... anything with spider I can understand. Only defect that _can _happen with Super Lessers are slightly larger eyes, but is that really something that effects the snakes quality of life?... its not like the cork screwing effects of spider


Got absolutely zilch of any on the list, so no skin off my nose. Won't be sorry be sorry to see the demise of the scaleless as as far as I am concerned scales are pretty fundamental to the health and well being of snakes.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

harry python said:


> Won't be sorry be sorry to see the demise of the scaleless as as far as I am concerned scales are pretty fundamental to the health and well being of snakes.


agree with you on that score !


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Seems to be a bit of heated debate about scaleless ban on some facebook Corn groups. But seems to come down to a simple divide between them that have paid plenty for them and breed them who are surprisingly in favour of them. Whilst on the other side them that ain't got any seem to be pro ban. Strange init.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

oh no not corn snake facebook groups


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

harry python said:


> Seems to be a bit of heated debate about scaleless ban on some facebook Corn groups. But seems to come down to a simple divide between them that have paid plenty for them and breed them who are surprisingly in favour of them. Whilst on the other side them that ain't got any seem to be pro ban. Strange init.


I on the other hand, became pro ban before there was any suggestion of a ban on any scaleless snakes as soon as I first ever heard of & saw any.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

harry python said:


> SRAS have reinstated their show following last years cancellation. Table booking forms are available, but probably all sold now, also the animals banned for sale which seems quite hefty:
> Livestock not permitted to be sold at this meeting:
> 
> 
> ...


What about super dwarf variants of retics & Burms, or would they be exempt from the ban?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess they will have to decide for next year as this one is done and dusted.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

colinm said:


> I guess they will have to decide for next year as this one is done and dusted.


rather than banned morphs 7 species i would imagine first priority is to find a new venue. After he controversy the animal rights lot created in an attempt to stop the show going ahead.


----------

